# Kenalog and Toradol...help



## MzJones (Oct 16, 2013)

My pain dos is billing for 4mg/cc or kenalog, lidocaine and toradol...my lead thinks that each of these needs a separate J-code?  A trigger point 20553 was given along with the meds.  Should billing be, 20553 and J3301 x 4 units only or am I missing something?


----------



## estorke (Oct 16, 2013)

Don't forget the toradol-j1885 and bill for the infusion for both drugs


----------

